# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Presentación

## Sr. Willy

-Por lo que he leído en las normas es recomendable presentarse una vez nos registramos.
-Me llamo Willy, tengo 18 años y vivo en Granada. Desde muy pequeño me ha apasionado el ilusionismo, en varias ocasiones desde que soy pequeño intenté aprender este arte, (magia borras de mi hermano, videos en youtube...), pero nunca me lo he tomado más en serio que aprender unos cuantos efectos. Hasta hace poco que por espectáculo que vi en mi pueblo, me he decidido a aprender en serio.

-Espero aprender mucho y compartir con vosotros la pasión de un principiante.

----------


## MagNity

bienvenido al foro!

----------

